
Show HN: SpartanS – a pub-compatible minimal RPG rule system - eveith
https://www.dungeon-gazette.com/rule-systems/spartans/
======
Vaskivo
> D3, where a six-sided die is thrown and the value is halved (rounded down).
> I.e., 1 and 2 on the die count as 1, 3 and 4 as 2, and 5 and 6 are the D3’s
> 3.

Don't you mean rounded up? round_down(1 / 2) = 0

I don't have experience with pen and paper RPGs, but how does this compare
with other "ultra-light" RPGs like Risus?

And is this setting agnostic?

~~~
eveith
> Don't you mean rounded up? round_down(1 / 2) = 0

Oops, you're right. Fixed.

> I don't have experience with pen and paper RPGs, but how does this compare
> with other "ultra-light" RPGs like Risus?

I have been asked the same by SDF bboarders, but I honestly cannot given an
answer (yet)—I need to check out Risus (and other systems).

> And is this setting agnostic?

Yeah, there are also different skill sets. I have added magic because fantasy
themes seems to be the most popular settings, but I plan to add different
ideas for modern-day or Sci-Fi scenarios, such as rules for hacking systems,
space maneuvering and space ship battles, etc.

